# Ventilator mit Danfoss FC102 läuft nicht an



## ducati (15 September 2022)

habe einen Ventilator mit Danfoss FC102 1,5kW. Quadratisches Drehmoment ist am FU eingestellt. Der Motor läuft nicht an. Also Motorstrom fließt. Zum Testen hatte ich mal die Fangschaltung aktiviert, damit läuft er meist mehr oder weniger gut an. Wenn er dann mal dreht, scheint alles OK.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Parameter 160 Lastausgleich tief? Oder doch lieber Parameter 1440 Quadr. Mom. Anpassung? Oder irgend ne andere Idee?

Danke.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2022)

Wie hoch ist denn der Motorstrom beim Anlaufversuch? Wer hat 1,5kW? Der Ventilator, der FU oder beide? Lief er schon mal?

Unabhängig von deinen Antworten würde ich wahrscheinlich den FU auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und anschließend nur die Motordaten eingeben. Damit muss der Ventilator zumindest schon einmal drehen, so fern nichts defekt ist.


----------



## Plan_B (15 September 2022)

Gehts im Handbetrieb mit manueller Sollwertvorgabe?
Was zeigt der Fu an?
Das mit den Werkseinstellungen + Motordaten würd ich auch mal machen.


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Gehts im Handbetrieb mit manueller Sollwertvorgabe?


puhh, muss ich nochmal probieren, bin erst nächste Woche dort. Glaub ja.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Was zeigt der Fu an?


nix  0Hz, hängt am Nennstrom fest, Spannung und Leistung weiss ich grad nicht.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Das mit den Werkseinstellungen + Motordaten würd ich auch mal machen.


Hab ich schon gemacht. Bzw. kann ich auch nochmal machen... Der Motor lief schon nen halbes Jahr, mit nem bestands Drehzahlsteller (kann auch nen FU sein) von Systemair.

mit dem jetzt neu verbauten Danfoss spinnts.


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Motorstrom beim Anlaufversuch? Wer hat 1,5kW? Der Ventilator, der FU oder beide? Lief er schon mal?
> 
> Unabhängig von deinen Antworten würde ich wahrscheinlich den FU auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und anschließend nur die Motordaten eingeben. Damit muss der Ventilator zumindest schon einmal drehen, so fern nichts defekt ist.


das ganze ist verworren... Hab auch nicht alles mehr im Kopf, bin erst nächste Woche wieder an der Anlage.

Der "Anlaufversuchstrom" ist etwas über dem Nennstrom, die 110% würd ich sagen.
Der FU ist nen P1K5, also 1,5kW der Motor hat aber 2,1kW was aber gehn sollte.

Wie gesagt, ohne den Danfoss mit dem Systemair Steuergerät lief er nen halbes Jahr. Mit dem Danfoss spinnts jetzt. 
Mit aktiver Fangschaltung läuft er auch "irgendwie" an und dreht dann ohne Probleme.

Werkseinstellungen und dann Motordaten eingeben und dann AMA hab ich ja gemacht...

Komisch noch, wenn ich folgende Motordaten eingebe, krieg ich nen Fehler bei der AMA (A51 AMA-Motordaten überprüfen):
Nennleistung: 2,1kW
Nennstrom: 3,9A
Nennspannung: 400V
Nennfrequenz: 50Hz
Nenndrehzahl: 1370 1/min

Wenn ich als Nennstrom 4,0A eingebe, dann läuft die AMA durch...

komisch das ganze...


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

Meine Idee war ja, für den Anlauf irgendwie mehr Moment aufzubauen... Aber keine Ahnung, ob das was bringt. Vielleicht probier ich auch mal "Konstantmoment"...
Komisch auch noch, dass der FU mit aktiver Fangschaltung dann nach ca. 1-2s anläuft. Nach Netz-Aus braucht er aber 30s bis zum Anlauf...

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht...

Mein Kollege sagt, der Motor ist nicht schwergängig und er steht auch vor dem Anlaufversuch jedes mal...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (15 September 2022)

Hallo

lasse mal die AMA weg. Stelle die Motordaten von Hand Ein. Die Vormagnetisierung etwas hoch (Startmoment).

Gut möglich daß der Motor einen niedrigen Cos phi hat. Dann funktioniert die AMA nicht mehr.


----------



## ducati (15 September 2022)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> lasse mal die AMA weg. Stelle die Motordaten von Hand Ein. Die Vormagnetisierung etwas hoch (Startmoment).
> 
> Gut möglich daß der Motor einen niedrigen Cos phi hat. Dann funktioniert die AMA nicht mehr.


OK, Du meinst Parameter 150 "Motormagnetisierung bei 0 UPM" ? steht jetzt auf 100%. auf welchen Wert geh ich da, 150% ?

Probier ich mal aus.

cos_phi ist laut Typenschild 0,78


----------



## Plan_B (15 September 2022)

So einen Trödel kenn ich nur mit PM Motoren.
0Hz bei Motornennstrom sieht erstmal seltsam aus. 
Kenn ich nur bei Bremse, Vorheizung oder Halten.
Die untere Displayzeile wäre interessant.
Lass Dir auch die Sollwertvorgabe amzeigen.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (16 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> 0Hz bei Motornennstrom sieht erstmal seltsam aus.


Das sieht für mich aus als würde der Antrieb keinen Sollwert bekommen. Hast du versucht die Drehrichtung über einen Parameter zu verändern? Bei Danfoss (Zumindest bei den FC302) musst du einen Linkslauf erst freigeben. Worüber machst du denn die sollwert Vorgabe?
Gruß Pascal


----------



## Ing_Lupo (16 September 2022)

Stelle die Min Frequenz mal auf 20 %, dann läuft er auch ohne Sollwertvorgabe.

Die AMA wird bei Cos_phi 0,78  bei einem 2,2 kW Motor nichts vernünfiges messen. Vor allem wenn die Motorleitung noch lang ist.


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> Das sieht für mich aus als würde der Antrieb keinen Sollwert bekommen. Hast du versucht die Drehrichtung über einen Parameter zu verändern? Bei Danfoss (Zumindest bei den FC302) musst du einen Linkslauf erst freigeben. Worüber machst du denn die sollwert Vorgabe?
> Gruß Pascal


Das mit dem Sollwert schau ich mir an, seh jetzt aktuell in meiner SPS-Software nix, warum da für bestimmte Zeit kein Sollwert kommen sollte...
Sollwertvorgabe ist über 4...20mA Linkslauf brauch ich nicht... Wie gesagt, mit aktivierter Fangschaltung, läuft er ja dann auch irgendwie an... ohne Fangschaltung nicht...

hier noch die zur Werkseinstellung geänderten Parameter:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 September 2022)

Was willst du eigentlich mit der Fangschaltung? Wie kommst du darauf, damit zu experimentieren?

Ich glaube, wir sollten uns einmal das Typenschild des Motors näher ansehen. So viel kann man doch gar nicht falsch machen, dass der Motor nicht anläuft. Über welches Signal wird denn der Sollwert an den FU übergeben?


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich mit der Fangschaltung? Wie kommst du darauf, damit zu experimentieren?


Das war Zufall. Als der Motor nich angelaufen ist, hab ich gedacht, naja, der dreht sich halt noch wegen Luftzug durch den Kanal. Deshalb hab ich zum testen die Fangschaltung aktiviert, und damit lief er an, aber halt nicht immer. Nach Spannungsabschaltung (und 2min warten) dauert es mit Fangschaltung 30s bis er anläuft...



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sollten uns einmal das Typenschild des Motors näher ansehen. So viel kann man doch gar nicht falsch machen, dass der Motor nicht anläuft. Über welches Signal wird denn der Sollwert an den FU übergeben?


Sollwertvorgabe per 4...20mA


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)




----------



## SPS-Pascal (16 September 2022)

In der Parametergruppe 3 kannst du einen Festsollwert bzw. die Sollwertquelle vorgeben. Vielleicht ist da was schief. Ist möglicherweise ein Dreher in der Verdrahtung an den Klemme 53/54 oder deren Parameter?

Wenn der Antrieb mit einem Festsollwert läuft weisst du zumindest dass er im aktuellen Istzustand keinen Sollwert bekommt.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## escride1 (16 September 2022)

Beim Test mit der Fangschaltung und dem Hochlauf war die Ansteuerung auch über Sollwert-Klemme?
Dann wird es daran wohl weniger liegen.
Auch die Momentengrenze würde ich nicht anfassen.
Bei dem Umrichter und Ventilator kann fast alles auf Werkseinstellungen bleiben.

Wenn der Motor mit aktivierter Fangschaltung über die Klemmensteuerung nach einiger Zeit hochläuft, zwar "unrund" mit starkem Anheben und Absenken seiner Ausgangsleistung, so würde ich die Rampe erhöhen. Zum Beispiel auf 30-50s statt 10s, sofern die Regelung dies erlaubt.
Zusätzlich gab es noch die Option Automatische Energieoptimierung, die sollte beim späteren Regeln beim FC102 aktiviert werden.


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Die AEO würde ich fürs erste weglassen. Die flacht die U/f Kennlinie zusätzlich ab. Das ist eine Option die man aktiviert wenns sonst rund läuft.
Ohne die Statusmeldungen aus dem Display ganz unten tappen wir eh im Dunklen.


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

SPS-Pascal schrieb:


> In der Parametergruppe 3 kannst du einen Festsollwert bzw. die Sollwertquelle vorgeben. Vielleicht ist da was schief. Ist möglicherweise ein Dreher in der Verdrahtung an den Klemme 53/54 oder deren Parameter?
> 
> Wenn der Antrieb mit einem Festsollwert läuft weisst du zumindest dass er im aktuellen Istzustand keinen Sollwert bekommt.
> 
> Gruß Pascal


Er läuft ja mit aktiver Fangschaltung hoch. Manchmal nach 1s manchmal nach 30s. Ohne Fangschaltung läuft er nicht hoch...
Also glaub nicht, dass es an Sollwert 0 liegt. Aber anschauen tu ichs mir nochmal.
Obs ohne AMA geht, kann ich auch noch probieren...
Also wie gesagt er steht komplett die Fangschaltung versucht +- ein par Hz in beide Richtungen nach 30s fängts sich dann. Das ist das Verhalten nach Netz aus. Beim 2. Anlauf, ohne Netz aus, läufts eigentlich gleich hoch, so nach ner Sekunde. Ohne Fangschaltung läuft er garnicht hoch...

Rampe ist auf 60s gestellt. Siehe die Parameterliste weiter oben.


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ohne die Statusmeldungen aus dem Display ganz unten tappen wir eh im Dunklen.


Ich schau mal nächste Woche ob ich nen Video machen kann. Hoffe ich kann die Anlage abschalten und hab genug Zeit...


----------



## ducati (16 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Beim Test mit der Fangschaltung und dem Hochlauf war die Ansteuerung auch über Sollwert-Klemme?


Ja. So läuft die Anlage ja jetzt schon 2 Wochen. Nächste Woche bin ich nochmal vor Ort. Da will ichs eigentlich noch ordentlich hinbiegen. Ist nen Ex Ventilator, da sollte so nen Murks eigentlich nicht so bleiben...


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Da würd ich jz mal die speziellen Eigenschaften des Ziehl-Aussenläufers verdächtigen.
Experimentier doch mal mit einer Anhebung der Spannung bei niedrieger Frequenz (Lastausgleich tief, p1-60).
Möglicherweise kippt der Motor im Anlauf.
Hast Du Moment- oder Stromwarnung in dem Augenblick, sind die Reserven des Umrichter evtl. am Limit.


----------



## rosebud (16 September 2022)

Ist die Brücke zwischen den Klemmen 12 und 27 drin?
Freigabe zwischen Klemmen 12 und 18!
Werkseinstellungen sind für einen 1,5 kW-Standardmotor.
Kommen Alarme/Warnungen 12, 13 oder 59?
Minimalfrequenz 10 Hz (Parameter 3.12 und 4.02 meine ich).
Rampen für Hoch- und Runterlauf (3.41, 3.42, 3.51 und 3.52) auf 10 s.
Welche Referenzquelle? Wahrscheinlich 0..10 V zwischen Klemme 53 und 55.


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Am Rande nachgefragt: Hast Du nen Sinusfilter? Ich mein bei Ziehl gelesen zu haben, FU Betrieb nur mit *allpoligem* Sinusfilter. Vermutlich wegen der Spannungsfestigkeit.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> So einen Trödel kenn ich nur mit PM Motoren...


Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, der MK137.. ist so ein Teil. Wenn dem so ist, muss der Parameter für die Motorauswahl (1-10) auf [1] parametriert werden. Dann ist eine "AMA" weder möglich noch auswählbar. Das würde den Murks erklären.

Falls noch nicht geschehen müsste man noch mal die Schalterstellung für den Analogeingang 53 überprüfen. Aber ich glaube, selbst bei Falscheinstellung müsste der FU einen Sollwert annehmen.


----------



## Thruser (16 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, der MK137.. ist so ein Teil. Wenn dem so ist, muss der Parameter für die Motorauswahl (1-10) auf [1] parametriert werden. Dann ist eine "AMA" weder möglich noch auswählbar. Das würde den Murks erklären.


Auf dem Katalog steht aber explizit Asynchron und auf Seite 5 dann das die permanenterregten, elektronisch kommutierten (BLDC?) im Katalog EC01 aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Ich habe bis jz nix belastbares gefunden, dass es sich um einen PM handelt.
Wo steht der Hinweis auf die EMK Spannung?


----------



## Plan_B (16 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> alls noch nicht geschehen müsste man noch mal die Schalterstellung für den Analogeingang 53 überprüfen. Aber ich glaube, selbst bei Falscheinstellung müsste der FU einen Sollwert annehmen.


Hast Du nen Stromsollwert und der Schalter steht links (spannung), hast Du immer 100% Sollwert.
Umgekehrt hast Du höchstens 2...5% Sollwert meistens, wenn die Vorgabe 100% ist.

Wir haben bisher dazu nix erfahren. Ich hatte weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen, auf dem Display die Sollwertvorgabe mit einzublenden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 September 2022)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt: Warum läuft der Motor mit aktivierter Fangschaltung an?
Die Fangschaltung versucht anhand von Messungen die aktuelle Motordrehzahl festzustellen und sich dort mit der passenden Frequenz aufzuschalten. Was passiert wenn ich ohne aktivierte Fangschaltung den FU auf einen drehenden Motor zuzuschalte? Bei hoher kinetischer Energie im Antrieb geht der FU in Störung mit Überspannung im Zwischenkreis.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher dazu nix erfahren. Ich hatte weiter oben schon vorgeschlagen, auf dem Display die Sollwertvorgabe mit einzublenden.


Wie gesagt, ich bin erst nächste Woche an der Anlage. Die Sollwertvorgabe per 4...20mA funktioniert per se. Könnte aber sein, das manchmal nach dem Einschalten von der SPS ne zeitlsng nix kommt, glaube ich aber nicht, da ich mir das SPS Programm dahingehend gestern angeschaut habe.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir stellt: Warum läuft der Motor mit aktivierter Fangschaltung an?


Das frage ich mich halt auch.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Fangschaltung versucht anhand von Messungen die aktuelle Motordrehzahl festzustellen und sich dort mit der passenden Frequenz aufzuschalten. Was passiert wenn ich ohne aktivierte Fangschaltung den FU auf einen drehenden Motor zuzuschalte? Bei hoher kinetischer Energie im Antrieb geht der FU in Störung mit Überspannung im Zwischenkreis.


Das kann ich dann mal probieren.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, der MK137.. ist so ein Teil. Wenn dem so ist, muss der Parameter für die Motorauswahl (1-10) auf [1] parametriert werden. Dann ist eine "AMA" weder möglich noch auswählbar. Das würde den Murks erklären.


Dass es nen Asynchronmotor ist bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Sonst würde der doch garnicht laufen bzw. längst im Eimer sein... Stern/Dreieck kenn ich auch nur von Asynchronmotoren.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Am Rande nachgefragt: Hast Du nen Sinusfilter? Ich mein bei Ziehl gelesen zu haben, FU Betrieb nur mit *allpoligem* Sinusfilter. Vermutlich wegen der Spannungsfestigkeit.


Nein, Sinusfilter ist keiner verbaut.

Ups, bei Systemair stehts auch im Handbuch








						KT 60-35-4 Kanalventilator - Systemair
					

Drehzahlsteuerbar , Motorschutz durch eingebaute Thermokontakte , Betriebssicher und wartungsfrei Die Modelle der KT-Serie sind mit vorwärtsgekrümmten Laufradschaufeln und spannungssteuerbaren …




					shop.systemair.com
				




Aber mit dem Anlaufproblem hat das nichts zu tun? Oder doch?


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Da würd ich jz mal die speziellen Eigenschaften des Ziehl-Aussenläufers verdächtigen.
> Experimentier doch mal mit einer Anhebung der Spannung bei niedrieger Frequenz (Lastausgleich tief, p1-60).
> Möglicherweise kippt der Motor im Anlauf.
> Hast Du Moment- oder Stromwarnung in dem Augenblick, sind die Reserven des Umrichter evtl. am Limit.


Ja, das war ja meine Ausgangsfrage/Vermutung. Auf was soll ich den p1-60 denn stellen? Glaub aktuell ist 100 drin.


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Auf was soll ich den p1-60 denn stellen?


Auf jeden Fall höher. Eventuell mal mit der MCT10 ein Log erstellen mit motorstrom, -spannung, Frequenz und Sollwert.
Dann sollte man sich an vernünftige Werte rantasten können.

Ohne den teuren Filter wird es u.U. schwierig, wenn der Motor abraucht eine Gewährleistung durchzusetzen.

Der Typenschildstrom passt für mich nicht so richtig zu nem 2kW Motor.


----------



## Holzmichl (17 September 2022)

Weils mich jetzt auch beschäftigt hat hab ich nach dem Motor gegoogelt und das angehängte PDF dazu gefunden. Hier wird für die Ex-Zulassung gefordert, dass der Motor mindestens mit 25% der Nennspannung, also 400x0,25=100V betrieben wird. Daher wahrscheinlich die Einstellung mit 100V als Anfangsspannung.
Auch die Betriebswerte bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen sind angegeben.
@ducati Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja.


----------



## Holzmichl (17 September 2022)

Nur so als Idee:
Vielleicht sind die 100V bei 0Hz zu heftig.
Wenn man die Minimalfrequenz auf 50Hz x 0,25 = 12,5Hz setzt wäre der Ex-Zulassung auch genüge getan bei linearen U/f-Verhältnis.


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2022)

Da wird von Trafos gesprochen, nicht von FU. Da sind immer 50Hz.
Ist EX mit FU ohne den Sinusfilter überhaupt drin? Man beachte die Spitzenspannung an der Wicklung von ~1,3kV.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der Typenschildstrom passt für mich nicht so richtig zu nem 2kW Motor.


Ja, irgendwas ist ist komisch. Bei 3,9A sagt mir auch die AMA das etwas nicht passt. Deshalb hab ich im FU ja auch die 4,0A als Nennstrom eingestellt. Dann läuft die AMA durch.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Da wird von Trafos gesprochen, nicht von FU. Da sind immer 50Hz.


Es gibt von Systemair ein Steuergerät mit Trafo und eins mit FU. Welches da für die 6 Monate verbaut war, weiss ich nicht. Die Gehäuse sehn von weiten ähnlich aus.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Ist EX mit FU ohne den Sinusfilter überhaupt drin? Man beachte die Spitzenspannung an der Wicklung von ~1,3kV.


Ja da frag ich mal den E-Planer, was er sich da gedacht hat 🙄


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja da frag ich mal den E-Planer, was er sich da gedacht hat


Der hat mit den nackten Basis-Typenschilddaten beim Grosshandel angefragt ohne Motordatenblatt, ohne EX.
Der Grosshandel leitet das meist 1:1 an den nächsten Danfoss Partner weiter. Und der sagt völlig korrekt, dass für 3,9A der P1K5 reicht. Für das ganze Angebot hat er höchstens 1/2h zur Verfügung.
Der Inbetriebnehmer hat dann den Spass.


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der hat mit den nackten Basis-Typenschilddaten beim Grosshandel angefragt ohne Motordatenblatt, ohne EX.
> Der Grosshandel leitet das meist 1:1 an den nächsten Danfoss Partner weiter. Und der sagt völlig korrekt, dass für 3,9A der P1K5 reicht.
> Der Inbetriebnehmer hat dann den Spass.


Jaa... jetzt hab ich aber noch mehr Probleme...
1. warum läuft der Motor ohne Fangschaltung nicht an?
2. Brauchts zwingend nen Sinusfilter?
3. Wo bau ich den Sinusfilter hin, der Danfoss sitzt nicht im Schaltschrank? Gibts nen Sinusfilter für ohne Schaltschrank?
4. Was ist mit der Ex Zulassung?
5. Warum sind die Typenschilddaten so "komisch" dass der Danfoss keine AMA macht?

So ein Dreck. Auf der Baustelle gibts weder Internet noch Telefonempfang. Und ich hab eigentlich noch andere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Plan_B (17 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> 1. warum läuft der Motor ohne Fangschaltung nicht an?
> 2. Brauchts zwingend nen Sinusfilter?


1. Eventuell wird falsch ein drehender Mptor identifizoert und nicht mit 0hz gestartet --> Lösung startfrequenz/Startspannung
Mct10 startvorgang loggen

2. Ja, gemäss katalog ziehl

3. Den allpoligen mcc201 gibts nur in ip20
4. Kein plan
5. Es ist eher die Motorcharakteristik. Der ist ja eher ein adaptierter EC Motor. Starke Phasenverschiebung. Unterscheidet sich doch schon etwas vom Standard-ASM.


----------



## Holzmichl (17 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Da wird von Trafos gesprochen, nicht von FU. Da sind immer 50Hz.
> Ist EX mit FU ohne den Sinusfilter überhaupt drin? Man beachte die Spitzenspannung an der Wicklung von ~1,3kV.



Da wird von "Drehstromstellern" mit Teilspannung ab 25% der Nennspannung und "Transformatoren" ab 15% der Nennspannung gesprochen.
Wie genau der Begriff "Drehstromsteller" definiert ist, habe ich jetzt nicht recherchiert.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 September 2022)

.. und ohne das geht es schon mal gar nicht!


----------



## ducati (17 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> .. und ohne das geht es schon mal gar nicht!


Das ist noch nen altes Foto, von dem Provisorium was die Klempner nen halbes Jahr betrieben haben😂
Jetzt ist da was drann😂


----------



## ducati (19 September 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich gab es noch die Option Automatische Energieoptimierung, die sollte beim späteren Regeln beim FC102 aktiviert werden.





Plan_B schrieb:


> Die AEO würde ich fürs erste weglassen. Die flacht die U/f Kennlinie zusätzlich ab. Das ist eine Option die man aktiviert wenns sonst rund läuft.
> Ohne die Statusmeldungen aus dem Display ganz unten tappen wir eh im Dunklen.


Also hab an allen möglichen Parametern rumgespielt... Mit Quadratischer Kennlinie läuft der Motor nur mittels Fangschaltung an. Aber wenn ich Konstantkennlinie oder AEO VT aktiviere dann läuft er ganz normal hoch, auch ohne Fangschaltung. Hab jetzt AEO VT aktiv gelassen und gut.

hier das Fehlerbild mit Quadratischem Moment ohne Fangschaltung:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 nach 30s dann: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




also Problem gelöst, wieso auch immer. 
Danke allen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> also Problem gelöst, wieso auch immer.


Nach dem Motto "Es funktioniert und keiner weiß warum" 🙈


----------



## Plan_B (19 September 2022)

Dann scheint die Startspannung aka Lastausgleich tief viel zu hoch statt zu klein gewesen zu sein.
Anscheinend hat der Motor eine Wicklung hoher Güte.
Jz sieht man auch die Überstrommeldung 👍


----------



## ducati (19 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Dann scheint die Startspannung aka Lastausgleich tief viel zu hoch statt zu klein gewesen zu sein.


Naja, hab jetzt nur versucht, die ganzen Parameter die hier genannt wurden zu erhöhen. Reduzieren hab ich nicht probiert.


----------



## Plan_B (19 September 2022)

Wie oben schon gesagt: log in MCT10 schreiben, behutsam Parameter anpassen.
Vermutlich wird das aber erst bei der nächsten Störung interes🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (19 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wie oben schon gesagt: log in MCT10 schreiben, behutsam Parameter anpassen.
> Vermutlich wird das aber erst bei der nächsten Störung interes🤷‍♂️


hatte nur nen Zeitfenster von ner Stunde... Hätte ich AEO VT von Anfang an aktiv gehabt, wie eigentlich meistens, wär ja nie nen Problem zu Tage getreten.
Hab hier an der Anlage noch nen anderen Motor, der läuft mit AEO nicht ordentlich, schwingt irgendwie... aber das ist nen anderes Thema...


----------



## Nost (20 September 2022)

Unabhängig von deinem Anliegen hast du einen Sinusfilter installiert? In der Regel haben ZA und EBM Lüfter unisolierte Motorlager und sind nur für den Betrieb mit Umrichtern mit Allpoligem Sinusfilter zugelassen. Zufällig baut ZA Umrichter mit integriertem Allpoligen Sinusfilter. Der von Systemair müsste ein umgelabelter von ZA sein. System Air FU. Daher würde ich mal anraten in die Bedienungsanleitung zu schauen ob die Idee mit dem Danfoss Umrichter eine gute ist.


----------



## ducati (20 September 2022)

Nost schrieb:


> Unabhängig von deinem Anliegen hast du einen Sinusfilter installiert? In der Regel haben ZA und EBM Lüfter unisolierte Motorlager und sind nur für den Betrieb mit Umrichtern mit Allpoligem Sinusfilter zugelassen. Zufällig baut ZA Umrichter mit integriertem Allpoligen Sinusfilter. Der von Systemair müsste ein umgelabelter von ZA sein. System Air FU. Daher würde ich mal anraten in die Bedienungsanleitung zu schauen ob die Idee mit dem Danfoss Umrichter eine gute ist.


Ja, hatten wir weiter oben schon besprochen. Hab ich bei unseren Leuten schon weitergeleitet. Auf die schnelle kann ich mir keinen Sinusfilter aus den Rippen schneiden 🤷‍♂️
Der Danfoss hängt halt nicht im Schaltschrank. Von daher bräuchte ich nen Sinusfilter, den ich ohne Schaltschrank an die Wand nageln könnte, also IP54 oder so. Kennst Du da nen Hersteller/Typ?


----------



## Holzmichl (20 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Von daher bräuchte ich nen Sinusfilter, den ich ohne Schaltschrank an die Wand nageln könnte, also IP54 oder so. Kennst Du da nen Hersteller/Typ?



Irgendwas mit "Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen"? 

Danfoss MCC101A4K5T7E54B





						MCC101A4K5T7E54B | VLT® Sine-Wave Filter MCC 101 | Power-Optionen | Drives | Danfoss Germany Product Store
					






					store.danfoss.com
				




​


----------



## Plan_B (20 September 2022)

Is nich allpolig.
Ich kenn das so, dass Schutzgrade nur bei Einhaltung der Einbauvorschrift gültig dind. Mir gehts ums exlabel.
Den allpoligen Danfoss kann man problemlos in ein kleones Wandgehäuse nageln.

Ob ein MCC101 ivm. MCC105 common mode Filtern den Buchstaben der Richtlimien erfüllt? Zumindest lisse sich das in ip54 realisieren.
Lagerstrommässig wäre das safe.
Der gewährleistungfall bei za oder der tüv wären spannend


----------



## ducati (20 September 2022)

Woran erkennt man, dass der Filter "allpolig" ist?🤔


----------



## Plan_B (20 September 2022)

Am Preis und an der Beschreibung. Der allpolige hat zusätzliche Kondensatoren gegen Erde und bei Danfoss gegen den Zwischenkreis.
Die Induktivität ist IMHO nochmal grösser.


----------



## s_kraut (20 September 2022)

Mal in die Ex-Bescheinigung reinschauen, da stehen oft Kennlinien-Werte drin.
Welche Spannung bei welcher Frequenz.

Was hast du denn für Rampenzeiten für das Gebläse`?


----------



## ducati (21 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Am Preis und an der Beschreibung. Der allpolige hat zusätzliche Kondensatoren gegen Erde und bei Danfoss gegen den Zwischenkreis.
> Die Induktivität ist IMHO nochmal grösser.


Welcher soll dass dann sein? Der MCC201? 
Und alle anderen können das nicht?🤔






						Power-Optionen | Danfoss Germany Product Store
					






					store.danfoss.com


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

Danfoss hat nur den als "allpolig".
Andere Mütter haben bestimmt auch hübsche Töchter. ABER
Bei Problemen im Feld bist Du der erste Anprechpartner.


----------



## Holzmichl (21 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Den allpoligen Danfoss kann man problemlos in ein kleones Wandgehäuse nageln.


Grundsätzlich richtig, ich kenne es aber so, dass die Filter - du/dt und/oder Sinus - bei Nennlast ordentlich warm werden. Dann muss man entweder ein "riesiges" Wandgehäuse nehmen oder aktiv belüften mit Thermostat, Lüfter etc pp.


----------



## Plan_B (21 September 2022)

DEr 175u6006 (6A) hat eine maximale Verlustleistunh von 100W.
Das sollte in einem etwas großzügigen Gehäuse, eventuell mit Lüftungsgittern, funktionieren.
Der wird ja hier mit 4A nur zu 2/3 ausgelastet.


----------



## ducati (22 September 2022)

Hab mir heut nochmal alles in Ruhe angeschaut. Ex-Zulassung hat der Ventilator/Motor nur komplett ohne FU. Maximal der 5-Stufen-Trafo ist zugelassen...

Da muss der Klempner wohl nen anderen Lüfter besorgen...

Gruß und danke.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da muss der Klempner wohl nen anderen Lüfter besorgen


EX
Zwei Buchstaben, die einen Haufen Ärger machen können.
Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hab mir heut nochmal alles in Ruhe angeschaut. Ex-Zulassung hat der Ventilator/Motor nur komplett ohne FU. Maximal der 5-Stufen-Trafo ist zugelassen...
> 
> Da muss der Klempner wohl nen anderen Lüfter besorgen...
> 
> Gruß und danke.





Plan_B schrieb:


> EX
> Zwei Buchstaben, die einen Haufen Ärger machen können.
> Danke für die Rückmeldung.


Ja aber eher bei Qualifizierung und Abnahme.
Der Motor weiß von Ex nichts. Dass der nicht anläuft hat andere Ursache. 
Würde anraten mit Danfoss die Parameter anschauen, aber ist ja Quatsch wenn eh der Motor ausgetauscht wird.
Drum: froh sein dass es nicht einfach lief und statt dessen aufgeflogen ist, dass da nEx-Betriebsmittel in die Zone eingeschleppt wurden.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

Das mit den Parametern war weitestgehend geklärt:
Der Motor scheint einen hohen Anlaufstrom zu ziehen mit einer Standard-Q-U/f Kennlinie.
Den kann der, für Nennstrom theoretisch ausreichende 1,5kW Umrichter nicht liefern, immerhon ist der Motor mit 2,1kw angegeben.
Workaround theoretisch Startspannung reduzieren.

Da @ducati aber nicht nur den einen Antrieb hat, wird er das nicht weiterverfolgen.


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2022)

Danfoss kann normal 160% der Nennleistung für eine Minute und 110% im Dauerbetrieb. Ggf. bei U/f den Uo bisserl heben könnt helfen. 
Aber ja: Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ggf. bei U/f den Uo bisserl heben könnt helfen.


Hatten wir oben diskutiert und war nicht zielführend, da der Umrichter direkt beim Start Überstrom hat.
Hab jz grad nochmal das Zypenschild angesehen. Hat der Motor 100% Wirkungsgrad oder ist mein Taschenrechner kaputt.
Das sieht aus wie der Wirkstrom auf dem Typenschild.


PS: Der 102 kann keine 160% ÜL. Der kann nur 110%. Is so.


----------



## rosebud (22 September 2022)

Wenn der Motor für den FC102 zu groß ist und ihn in Überlast bringt, dann gibt der Umrichter entweder die Warnung 12 oder 59 aus oder geht mit Alarm 13 aus dem Rennen.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

Guggst Du hier.
Siehst Du Stromgrenze und einige Sekunden später WR-Überlast.
Stromgrenze is das, was der Umrichter maximal kann und WR Überlast ist die Abschaltung zum Selbstschutz.
Das ist höher priorisiert als Momentgrenze oder Überstrom.



s_kraut schrieb:


> aber ist ja Quatsch wenn eh der Motor ausgetauscht wird.



Der Motor ist (möglicherweise) ausgelegt, einen bestimmten Luftstrom umzuwälzen.
Kommt ein anderer Motor rein, hat der bestimmt auch 2,2 kW, hoffentlich mit korrektem Typenschild.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 September 2022)

Ohne Rücksicht auf das Problem der nicht eingehaltenen Ex-Zulassung:

Hier wurde eine Spannungsanhebung mit U 0 = 100V parametriert. Das ist einfach too much. Sowohl für den FU als wahrscheinlich auch für den Motor.

Einen Ventilator, den man leicht mit der Hand durchdrehen kann, kann man ansonsten praktisch immer zumindest langsam weglaufen lassen. Auch wenn der FU eine Nummer zu klein ist.


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2022)

Uo so 5-20V reicht normal schon.
man kann auch ein fo einstellen. Aber hey: der Motor wird eh getauscht, dann lass weiter sehen!


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

100%, nicht Volt. 100V wäre very too much oder so.
Aber ja, die Absenkung hatten wir besprochen, da der Motor ja mit der AEO anlief.
100% is Standardeinstellung auf dem Parameter.

Kann mal nochmal wer aufs Typenschild schauen, und mir sagen, ob ich zu blöd bin?
Wenn ich Pel=U*I*sqrt(3)*cos phi rechne, komm ich auf 2,1 kW, was nich sein kann, wenn er eine Wellenleistung von 2,1kW hat.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wenn ich Pel=U*I*sqrt(3)*cos phi rechne, komm ich auf 2,1 kW, was nich sein kann, wenn er eine Wellenleistung von 2,1kW hat.


Auf dem Typenschild steht P1=2,1 kW. P1 ist die aufgenommene Leistung, und P2 die abgegebene Leistung. Passt also.


----------



## Plan_B (22 September 2022)

Dann ist es also doch nur n Motor mit grauenhaftem Wirkungsgrad.
Darf sowas überhaupt noch verbaut werden? Ach ja, ex eb ist ja ausgenommen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Dann ist es also doch nur n Motor mit grauenhaftem Wirkungsgrad.
> Darf sowas überhaupt noch verbaut werden? Ach ja, ex eb ist ja ausgenommen...


Nur eine Vermutung, dass für den Schutz nach Ex eb eventuell größere Luftspalte zwischen Läufer und Stator notwendig sind, oder noch andere Dimensionierungen die zu einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad führen.


----------



## ducati (22 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auf dem Typenschild steht P1=2,1 kW. P1 ist die aufgenommene Leistung, und P2 die abgegebene Leistung. Passt also.


Hmm, das wär ja auch schon wieder Murks. Als Nennleistung im FU stell ich doch normalerweise die abgegebene mechan. Leistung ein. Wo krieg ich die denn jetzt her...
Aber egal...
Das ist dann bestimmt auch der Grund, warum die AMA meckert und nicht durchläuft...


----------



## ducati (22 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Der Motor weiß von Ex nichts. Dass der nicht anläuft hat andere Ursache.


Läuft ja mit AEO VT sauber an... nur mit Quadr. Kennlinie nicht...


s_kraut schrieb:


> Drum: froh sein dass es nicht einfach lief und statt dessen aufgeflogen ist, dass da nEx-Betriebsmittel in die Zone eingeschleppt wurden.


Wär dem TÜV schon aufgefallen...


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nur eine Vermutung, dass für den Schutz nach Ex eb eventuell größere Luftspalte zwischen Läufer und Stator notwendig sind, oder noch andere Dimensionierungen die zu einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad führen.


und mehr Lack auf dem Draht, verstärkte oder doppelte Isolierung. Mehr Lack, weniger Kupfer.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Geh mal von ner Nennleistung von 1,5kW aus.
Die Motore wirds jetzt günstig geben, ab Juli '23 muss auch ex eb die IE2 einhalten.


----------



## ducati (23 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Geh mal von ner Nennleistung von 1,5kW aus.


Das ist doch Mist... Ich schau nochmal im Handbuch vom Ziehl Abegg ob da irgendwo P2 steht. Aber ich bin jetzt eh erstmal nicht mehr an der Anlage. Solange bis mal wieder neue Komponenten geliefert werden können🙈😭🙄

Ich probier dann auf jeden Fall nochmal aus, ob mit eingestellter Nennleistung von 1,5kW die AMA durchläuft und evtl. auch der Motor mit Quadr. Kennlinie anläuft.

Wenn da die eingestellte Nennleistung fast 50% daneben liegt, erklärt das doch eigentlich die ganzen Sorgen...

Das Kuddelmuddel mit P1 P2 hätte mir auch selbst auffallen können. Danke Thomas.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 September 2022)

irgendwelche 44,5% Wirkungsgrad:








						ZIEHL-ABEGG Produkte | Industrieventilatoren & Motoren
					

Produkte von ZIEHL-ABEGG: Hocheffiziente & flüsterleise Industrieventilatoren, Hightech Motoren, perfekt abgestimmte Regeltechnik.




					www.ziehl-abegg.com


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 September 2022)

Ist fraglich ob die Angabe der Wellenleistung für den FU eine Relevanz hat. Eventuell um eine Auslastung oder Drehmoment in Prozent anzeigen zu können, aber für das reine Drehfeld vermute ich mal nicht. Dazu lassen sich die Handbücher nicht aus, was damit passiert.


----------



## Plan_B (24 September 2022)

Magnetisierungsstrom berechnen?


----------

